

Drone Adventures, Pt. 1: Building a Drone - zsupalla
http://z.svbtle.com/drone-adventures-pt-1-building-a-drone

======
jonalmeida
I really like my Crazyflie and I've been meaning to use it with my Spark Core.
So far I've controlled it with a Leap Motion controller but haven't had time
to finish the controller entirely mainly because of time[2].

Also, the word "drone" has negative connotations in the media that
FliteTest[1] cover here.

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMe0J-mTtLM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMe0J-mTtLM)

[2]: [https://github.com/jonalmeida/hack-the-north-
crazyflie](https://github.com/jonalmeida/hack-the-north-crazyflie)

~~~
headShrinker
On the use of the word "drone"

I agree it's awful that the news has contorted a word to mean such evil things
in the eyes of the public. I have come to the realization that the word is
here to stay. We can't stop using it just because the meaning has been colored
somehow. It is still the correct noun. There is no other word to use in its
place. I have given in to using the word and correcting any one that starts in
on their MSM provided 'drones are scary' narrative.

~~~
kenrikm
I'm been sticking to UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicle) "Drone" has some negative
connotations attached to it.

------
asynchronous13
I built one, too. :-)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7SjOOuTct0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7SjOOuTct0)

